# Hog cull clip



## Kelly Johnson

This guy's pretty handy with the rifle.


----------



## deputy865

Pretty cool..

Though i think they saw 'Black Hawk Down' one to many times :lol:

Shane


----------



## sundaytrucker

Anti ammo...


----------



## PaleRider

Nice shooting did you notice the laser. This invasive species is getting more expensive to deal with but considering the damage they do this is one way to eliminate them.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

sundaytrucker said:


> Anti ammo...


Everything I do and everything I stand for is.
This is NOT a hunt (hence the sound off location)


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Wow is all I can say. It doesn't sound like they used all that meat but I understand where the farmers are coming from. A shame they can't mark those pigs with a GPS and retrieve them later. Could have fed a hell of a lot of people with all that pork.


----------



## plugger

If those guys did deer I think my bil would hire them!


----------



## GIDEON

Kelly Johnson said:


> Everything I do and everything I stand for is.
> This is NOT a hunt (hence the sound off location)


, Defiantly not a hunt, actually kind of disgusting. watched about 30 sec.s worth.


----------



## Ozzman

Man thats a lot of bacon they walloped.

Them pigs acted like they had been shot at before, kinda like deer along the roads in Canada (or the UP)!

Hope them farmers went and recovered the animals they could as that would supply a whole lot of soup kitchens!


----------



## Little Roober

GrizzlyBear said:


> Wow is all I can say. It doesn't sound like they used all that meat but I understand where the farmers are coming from. A shame they can't mark those pigs with a GPS and retrieve them later. Could have fed a hell of a lot of people with all that pork.


After they shoot some of the single pigs you can tell they were slowing down to land. I could only guess it's to pick them up.


----------



## Banditto

wow I would take any one of those hogs... yummy yummy


----------



## UNREEL

GIDEON said:


> , Defiantly not a hunt, actually kind of disgusting. watched about 30 sec.s worth.


 
It's downright hysterical.

Can't believe these guys can hold the camera still let alone shoot, I'm still laughing just typing this.


----------



## sundaytrucker

Lots of wounded animals. No finishing shots that I saw. No mention of feeding anyone with the 1000s of lbs. of meat. Lots of "locavores" and disadvantaged people could put it to use. I call Bravo Sierra...


----------



## UNREEL

Um, most of them were dead before they hit the ground.


----------



## Rudi's Dad

Pest eradication. Not hunting, pure extermination. 
I can see where the farmer is coming from.


----------



## GIDEON

Kelly ; I didn't mean to sound curt, or quick against you.. Years ago I watched a show that was called "Guns Of Autumn" Remembering segments of that show still makes me Ill. I actually considered quitting hunting after watching that show. When ever I see a clip like the one you posted, they strike me as an infomercial for The Guns Of Autumn

Check out PIG BOMB on the Discovery channel. More to a hunters mentality

Again I am sorry If in any I offended you, that was definitely not my intent[/I]


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

I seen "Pig Bomb" yesterday and this video clip today. The feral hog population appears to be heading out of control, hopefully it won't get that bad here in MI, as if we haven't had enough problems with our deer herds. 

The diclaimer on the video needs to be printer larger and displayed for a longer time too. It is an eradication effort, not hunting, same as spraying for insects, just these insects eat $1400 worth of crops in their lifetime, apiece! The only thing I would like to know is if they did recover some of the meat, it could go along way in feeding the hungry of our country.It would seem real easy to mark GPS co-ordinates and have ground crews recover the meat.

Also, it appears the gun/guncam is controlled with a system similiar to an AH64 front gun is... via pilots helmet/eyepiece.


----------



## Supa Roosta

My question is,
Why all the Camo???

I hope to hell they retrieved those animals and donated the meat.


----------



## POLARBEAR

A quick look and you can see there is alot of information about nueces helicopters on the net. Google them and find out what they do with the meat rather than make assumptions..

I had a laugh about the camo as well. 

My first thought was this





 lol


----------



## bombcast

if you've ever hunted down in TX and seen firsthand the damage they do, you'd rejoice a little every time on of those pigs bit it. Horrible, horrible animal. Vermin. 

Kill 'em all.


----------

